# GoPitBull.com Logo



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Another one. xD


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

not showing


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

that red X is hot! lmfao im teasing... the picture didn't show up


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

yo thats a cool pic...did u make that or find that somewhere and throw the words in??


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

i cant see it!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

velcro said:


> yo thats a cool pic...did u make that or find that somewhere and throw the words in??


Nah, I vectored the pit on illustrator and the wings were done on illustrator as well. Then I exported them into photoshop.

Sorry that it's not showing up, here' the direct link.

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s218/darkillah/PBLOgo.jpg


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

still cant see it


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

RUCA.AND.ZION said:


> still cant see it


Wtf? Okay how about now.










untitled-6.png picture by darkillah - Photobucket

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s218/darkillah/untitled-6.png


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

yup! can see it now. nice work! the pitbull looks so angry..he needs a hug! lol.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

RUCA.AND.ZION said:


> yup! can see it now. nice work! the pitbull looks so angry..he needs a hug! lol.


Haha, give him one then. :cheers:


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

PBN said:


> Wtf? Okay how about now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

There hug for the pitbull LOL


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

thats awesome!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Ty. :cheers:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hmm he still looks angry after the hug... maybe he's just one of those independent dogs lmfao


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> hmm he still looks angry after the hug... maybe he's just one of those independent dogs lmfao


That's not normal! :stick:


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> hmm he still looks angry after the hug... maybe he's just one of those independent dogs lmfao


:rofl: BAHAHAHAHAHA :rofl:


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> that red X is hot! lmfao im teasing... the picture didn't show up


lol good one. yeah im only getting a lil red x....does that mean im not prego...YAY! lol just playen! there really is a red x. and ihave never been prego b4! im waiting a few more years.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> lol good one. yeah im only getting a lil red x....does that mean im not prego...YAY! lol just playen! there really is a red x. and ihave never been prego b4! im waiting a few more years.


Look at like my 3rd post.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

oh my b...what gthe hell is wrong with me to miss that!!!??? ne way it looks real good! r you any good at handdrawing?


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> oh my b...what gthe hell is wrong with me to miss that!!!??? ne way it looks real good! r you any good at handdrawing?


LOL no, I suck at drawing. I never taken an art class either so that's why even more. :cheers:


----------

